# Ergebnisse 2009



## trialelmi (8. März 2009)

So die ersten Läufe im Norden sind um. 
NDM Bremen ist online.
Ergebnisse wie immer bei mir auf der Seite.


----------



## trialelmi (10. März 2009)

Die ersten Zwischenständer der NDM sind auch online.

des weiteren NDM Saisonvorbereitungslehrgang in Zelhem Nederlande am
28.03 - 29.03.2009 infos wieder mal bei mir wo sonst 

btw ist ein geiles gelände sehr vieles sandig. damals gab es schon mal NDM läufe dort. das wurde damals und ich denke heute auch von werner aus stadtlohn organisiert also die kontakte ect. ich war damals immer sehr gerne dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebi-online88 (12. April 2009)

WC #1 Ripoll-Catalunya (Spain):

http://live.swisstrial.ch/

oder hier:

http://tribalzone.fr/spip.php?article897


----------



## trialelmi (26. April 2009)

Stadtlohn Ergebnisse sind online gratz matze zum doppelwin ^^


----------



## trialelmi (2. Mai 2009)

Tübingen Ergebnisse online


----------



## trialelmi (3. Mai 2009)

ODM Calbe ist online traurig 35 Starter...


----------



## trialelmi (10. Mai 2009)

fotos DM 20" hornberg sind online. ergebnisse reiche ich noch heute nach wenn josef sie mir geschickt hat.
gestern war die elite
1. matze
2. sebo
3. felix


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (10. Mai 2009)

und heute das gleiche nochmal


also sind das schon die finalen ergebisse

die weiteren winner :

Junioren:
1. FIX eig. Jugend
2. HOFFMANN eig. Jugend
3. maler

Jugend
1. Pils (n bisschen überragen)
2. Henninger
3. Hauf
4.Wobbe

Schüler
1. Wenninger
2. Krell L
3. Rieker


----------



## trialelmi (10. Mai 2009)

Danke Sebo und nun ist alles komplett online.


----------



## NOS-Trial (16. Mai 2009)

HEUBACH Quali 2009


http://live.swisstrial.ch/pdf/WC2_Heubach_E20_QFinal.pdf


http://live.swisstrial.ch/pdf/WC2_Heubach_E26_QFinal.pdf


Benito, Vincent, Loris, Pascal und x mit 130cm Sidehop über die Latte im High-Jump Finale

Rick nicht...


----------



## trialelmi (17. Mai 2009)

ab sofort alle ergebnisse aus heubach online.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (21. Mai 2009)

SDM Oelbronn Vatertagstrial ist online.


----------



## trialelmi (31. Mai 2009)

Fotos von Osnabrück MTB DM online. 
*Herzlichen Glückwunsch Sebo zum Titel in der Elite!*


----------



## sebi-online88 (31. Mai 2009)

trialelmi schrieb:


> Fotos von Osnabrück MTB DM online.
> *Herzlichen Glückwunsch Sebo zum Titel in der Elite!*



@elmar 

die bilder kann ich leider nicht sehen... ist wohl ein fehler bei verlinken passiert...


----------



## florianwagner (31. Mai 2009)

trialelmi schrieb:


> Fotos von Osnabrück MTB DM online.
> *Herzlichen Glückwunsch Sebo zum Titel in der Elite!*



die links auf deiner seite gehn nicht.

und saustark sebo!!!


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (31. Mai 2009)

von mir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch,
jop, bei mir gehen die links zu den bilder nauch nicht


----------



## trialelmi (31. Mai 2009)

ja weil ich ab uploaden noch war sorry nu ist fertig sind ne menge MB´s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (31. Mai 2009)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Sebo...

und vieeeelen Dank für die schnellen Bilder!!!


wie sieht es bei den Junioren aus? Fix?
Jugend?  Hoffmann? Wobbe?


----------



## trialelmi (31. Mai 2009)

gestern hatte wobbe gewonnen vor hoffmann wenn ich mich nicht täusche.
sobald ich nähere angaben habe teile ich sie mit.


----------



## trialelmi (1. Juni 2009)

so ergebnislisten sind auch endlich online von Osnabrück. diesmal habe ich gecheckt obs geht.  blöde umlaute


----------



## insane (1. Juni 2009)

In Junioren nur 2 Starter? Was ist da los?


----------



## NOS-Trial (1. Juni 2009)

insane schrieb:


> In Junioren nur 2 Starter? Was ist da los?



Mahler und Lehmann (ich) bleiben bei den kleinen Rädern

David macht in Grün dem Wobbe das Leben schwer...

Mossemann und Julian Peter fahren nichtmehr aktiv.

Wenzel und Schröder mussten aufsteigen...


da kommt dieses Jahr irgendwie alles zusammen


----------



## insane (1. Juni 2009)

ja, dass es im Süden nur einen "echten" 26 Zoll Junior Fahrer gibt, hab ich schon gewusst... aber ich dachte zusammen mit Norden und Osten würden da schon noch ein paar mehr zusammenkommen


----------



## Hopfmannstropfe (2. Juni 2009)

nix da... fix is auch kein junior... eig jugend...
wüsste grad keinen 26 junior auser schröder junior...
haben da eine junioren durststrecke... die lange schöngeredet/totgeschwiegen wurde...
manch einer WILL das eben nicht so recht wahr haben...


----------



## insane (2. Juni 2009)

Hopfmannstropfe schrieb:


> nix da... fix is auch kein junior... eig jugend...



echt? zu hart, da hab ich den Robin einfach älter gemacht, als er ist   war wahrscheinlich ein Schutzreflex, damit ich mir nicht so schlecht vorkomme,
von einem Junior in Grund und Boden gefahren zu werden, tut nicht so weh


----------



## trialelmi (7. Juni 2009)

so NDM Lüneburg ist auch online


----------



## trialelmi (8. Juni 2009)

Ergebnisse ODM thalheim sind online.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (14. Juni 2009)

Ergebnis Eberstadt online


----------



## trialelmi (22. Juni 2009)

ODM Lei*p*zig habe ich online.


----------



## trialelmi (28. Juni 2009)

SDM Ettenheimmünster Münstertal ist online.


----------



## trialelmi (12. Juli 2009)

Championnats d'Europe UEC Zoetermeer Ergebnisse online


----------



## NOS-Trial (19. Juli 2009)

Gilles - König

Championnats de France 2009

Place	Pilote	Points
1 	Gilles COUSTELLIER 	5
2 	Vincent HERMANCE 	14
3 	Marc CAISSO 	28
4 	Guillaume DUNAND 	28
5 	Giacomo COUSTELLIER 	38
6 	Aurélien FONTENOY 	44
7 	Nicolas VUILLERMOT 	56
8 	Bruno ARNOLD 	56


Caisso 3.


----------



## trialelmi (22. Juli 2009)

hab mal alle Hessentrialergebnisse geupdatet, lsieder finde ich die fehlenden Internationalen ergebnisse immer noch nicht...



NOS-Trial schrieb:


> Gilles - König
> 
> Championnats de France 2009
> 
> ...



hast du mal n link dazu? PN oder hier. danke


----------



## trialelmi (5. September 2009)

ODM Ergebnis Flöha  ...25 Starter ...


----------



## trialelmi (6. September 2009)

UCI Canberra bis auf die Finals 20" von Heute online


----------



## trialelmi (20. September 2009)

Ergebnis Sulz am Eck und der aktuelle SDM Zwischenstand ist online. 

Des weiteren habe ich meine Page von Freespace auf meinen neuen Webspace umgestellt. In Zukunft ist meine Seite komplett Werbefrei. Ich denke das ist im Sinne des Trialsports. Es gibt somit auch nicht mehr das komplizierte Mirrorsystem, was einige hier nie kapiert haben.  Ich hoffe es gefällt so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trialelmi (4. Oktober 2009)

dossenheimer fotos von heute habe ich online gestellt. die ergebnisse kommen dann wenn ich sie habe nach.


----------



## trialelmi (6. Oktober 2009)

Bodenseemeisterschaftsergebnisse sind auch online.


----------



## trialelmi (10. Oktober 2009)

SDM Kiefersfelden und das Gesamtergebnis ist auch mal online bei mir. Morgen gehts auf Malle also man sieht/liest sich.


----------



## Hansi1303 (11. Oktober 2009)

Moin...der Trialclub Zuidoost Drente hat am letzten WE ein kleinen Turnier gemacht...hast du davon zufällige die Ergebnisse?

Gruß


----------



## trialelmi (11. Oktober 2009)

Hansi1303 schrieb:


> Moin...der Trialclub Zuidoost Drente hat am letzten WE ein kleinen Turnier gemacht...hast du davon zufällige die Ergebnisse?
> 
> Gruß



leider nein, da mich kein holländer dazu kontaktiert hat. wenn ich vorher sowas weiss und ich ansprechpartner habe, würde ich mich auch darum kümmern...


----------

